# On your birthday...



## Ray-ACP (Jan 23, 2018)

Every animal says happy birthday when you greet them, as far as i'm aware, you don't get anything thought but it's a nice touch and nice to know!







PS: It's so red because I have the twilight app


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 23, 2018)

My birthday was last week and that was a nice surprise. It was fun getting so many birthday greetings.


----------



## joelmm (Jan 23, 2018)

It is a great detail. The truth is that lately I did not read what animals say to go faster getting seeds.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 23, 2018)

How do they know when your birthday is?


----------



## creamyy (Jan 23, 2018)

that's adorable, my birthday is next weeks so I can't wait ^^


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 23, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> How do they know when your birthday is?



You entered it when you started playing.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 24, 2018)

Deathamabob said:


> You entered it when you started playing.



oh, lol whoops

I got it in November so I guess I forgot  stupid question


----------



## brickwall81 (Jan 24, 2018)

My birthday was yesterday too! I really enjoyed reading what all of the villagers said. I liked how later in the day the lazy villagers would ask me if I had any left over cake.


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

It’s nice that they say happy birthday. But I think that they should add a better surprise for you other than all the villagers saying happy birthday and that’s it. Like new leaf, you should be gifted a birthday item, maybe like a cake!


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 26, 2018)

Ngaw I can't wait till mine now. I hope I'm still playing the game then ~


----------

